
Nokia throws spanner into Google's plans for VP8 codec  - recoiledsnake
http://www.zdnet.com/nokia-throws-spanner-into-googles-plans-for-vp8-codec-standard-7000013067/
======
ZeroGravitas
Florian's earned his money on this one by inserting the factually accurate yet
misleading phrase "64 granted patents and 22 pending patent applications" into
almost every story about this.

I also note the linguistic irony of accusing a rival's technology of being
"proprietary" while at the same time claiming ownership and veto rights over
it.

